# Shot my Sigma



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I able to sneak out of work and head to the range, to shoot my new Sigma and my new 1911. Well long story short the Sigma has the worst and i mean worst trigger i ever pulled. I really wish i would have never paid money for this gun. Very unhappy. On the upside my new RIA rocks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How well I know what you are saying. I almost threw my Sigma in the Indian River Lagon after I bought it. I have had it going on three years now and the trigger is a little better. I shoot it a lot better than I did at frist. It's one of my home defense guns now. Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

kcdano,

I have had my S&W Sigma 40VE for about 11 months. I put 1,500 rounds through it but the trigger wasn't loosening up. I sent it out for a trigger job and after it returned and about 500 rounds, my Sigma pulled at about 6.5 lbs. compared to the 12 lbs. when I first bought it. With dry firing and another 1000 rounds it's at 5.5lbs now. Also, the feel is much more crisp and over travel was greatly reduced with a trigger stop. Remember, with S&W selling these with a $50 rebate attached they are $250 in the store with 2 extra mags. The gun and 4 mags for $250 + $100 for the trigger job, still beats the price of the M&P, Glock or XD, with all of the features of those guns. I love my Sigma, there's hope for yours yet!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U do a search for my name and "Sigma" on all the gun forums - I have warned people about this time and time again. New people just getting into guns get sucked into the Sigma everytime - by the price, and quite often by the gun salesman. You obviously are not new, since you own several other guns. But, you have "Sigma-itus" now too 

I will admit - the gun will "work," and there are Sigma fans around. But if U wanna have fun at the range and make decent groupings on paper. When you take that Sigma out for the first time - U will typically end up regretting it.

I've said it before - When I see someone make a post showing their new gun - a sigma. The next post they make after they use the gun is "How do I lighten the trigger."

Sorry dude!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> If U do a search for my name and "Sigma" on all the gun forums - I have warned people about this time and time again. New people just getting into guns get sucked into the Sigma everytime - by the price, and quite often by the gun salesman. You obviously are not new, since you own several other guns. But, you have "Sigma-itus" now too
> 
> I will admit - the gun will "work," and there are Sigma fans around. But if U wanna have fun at the range and make decent groupings on paper. When you take that Sigma out for the first time - U will typically end up regretting it.
> 
> ...


Shipwreck,

I do agree with the trigger pull problem and that the trigger is the most instrumental part of the gun for target shooting. Please note, though there are easy remedies to fixing the trigger and as stated, mine now feels just like my XD trigger or an M&P with a simple $100 trigger job. There are really no other knocks on the VE's (the first Sigma models prior, to the VE's, had feed issues). They feed anything, they're quite accurate, they're near perfect ergonomically, they're inexpensive and they weigh little for a full sized gun. Get the trigger fixed and these things are awesome especially for a beginner. Moving from this to my XD tactical made me a better shooter but buying the Sigma allowed me to get into a bigger caliber, with a reputable manufacturer, faster than I might have if I first went for a Sig or Glock at $600 to $700.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

SHipwreck, i do understand what you are saying, there are much better choices i wish i had made, i own 7 handgund in which 2 are the FN 9 and 40 as well as an M&P. I will call around and see if ican get a trigger job for $100.00 bucks. Then i have to look at as i have a 9mm with $379.00 total investment then shoot it again and hope i can justify it it my mind if not i will take the hit and unload it. I did the same thing with a glock and a PX4 storm, didn't like either one of those, but took a much bigger hit on those. When are you going to step into the world of FNH pistals?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I may get an FNP eventually. I do have a Five Seven - so I do own an FN handgun.

I have always heard that not much can be done to alter the Sigma trigger....


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well if i can't get the trigger fix then i will take the rebate and talk a buddy wanting to get into shooting to buy it from me, cheap.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Call Tom Novak at Novak's Handgunner Outlet. I'll warn you straight off the Mr. Tom Novak is a master craftsman when it comes to handguns. He is also, a really good guy. That said, his business skills are a bit off. Tom doesn't always answer his phone and will sometimes allow his phone messages to pile up. His site www.novakshandgunneroutlet.com is currently down. His phone number is 724-539-5530. If you can get through and make arrangements for Tom to do your work, you will not be disappointed. He added a trigger stop that reduces over travel as well. I'll add a picture later when I have some time.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry you had a bad experience with it. There's a sale going on around my parts for a Sigma in either 9mm or .40S&W for $269.99. I guess the gun fits the price.

I'd recommend, ALWAYS try before you buy when you get the opportunity.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, S&W has to unload all those sigmas for cheap so they can stop paying royalties to Glock. I've shot one, and a buddy owns one, for a home defense gun under $250 with 4 17 round 9mm mags (after the rebate), I wouldn't feel unarmed, even with the long pull.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sigma was made with a really heavy trigger. This was supposed to be for cops to lower accidental discharge. You want to lower it a little get a Wolff striker spring kit and change out the striker spring. I took 3 coils off mine as well. This and a little polishing got me around the 5.5 LBs. you see in most Glocks. They will get better on their own but I was not willing to wait. i have fired thousands of rounds out of a 40VE and it turned into a really nice shooter after I made those changes. It is still the most accurate pistol I've shot that cost me under $300.00.

I'm not a big S&W Auto guy but that one is a pretty good one. I usually will have to do something to every pistol I buy anyway....I figured a cheaper one like that wasn't gonna be best ever out of the box.


----------

